# Gelbe Blätter von Seerosen entfernen



## GabiundBernd (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
beobachte das seit einigen Tagen die Seerosen gelbe Blätter bekommen. Haben wir schon Herbst ?? Soll ich die dann entfernen..... müßte ich ja mit dem kleinen Kan machen......


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Gabi,
das ist auch bei mir so, und scheint ganz normal für die meisten Seerosen zu sein. Es betrifft zumeist die älteren Blätter an einem "Rhizomtrieb". Wenn Dich die Blätter stören, wirst Du wohl in den Kahn steigen müssen . Seit ich hier gelesen habe, dass dies normal ist, stört's mich nicht mehr.


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Aug. 2017)

Danke... habe mich nur gewundert, dass es auf einmal soviele sind.


----------



## teichinteressent (7. Aug. 2017)

Die Natur macht doch auch nichts.


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Aug. 2017)

>Haben dann heute das Boot reingesetzt. Ja waren zu viele Algen und __ Entengrütze


----------



## groecamp (8. Aug. 2017)

Vollholz reißt....Leimbinder sind besser...
Es werden ganze Balkone im Alpenland damit gebaut....wenn es gute Qualität ist, dann passiert nichts...


----------



## teichinteressent (8. Aug. 2017)

> Vollholz reißt....Leimbinder sind besser...
> Es werden ganze Balkone im Alpenland damit gebaut....wenn es gute Qualität ist, dann passiert nichts...


Gehört diese Antwort wirklich in dieses Thema?
Mir fehlt der Bezug.


----------



## GabiundBernd (8. Aug. 2017)

ahm..... bei was ...


----------



## groecamp (8. Aug. 2017)

sorry falscher beitrag.....gehört zu der brücke...


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2017)

Wenn ich meinen Teich unterstützen kann dann mache ich das natürlich.
Also alte Blätter ab und raus.
Ich bin ja indirekt auch der Verursacher.
Die Fische und Pflanzen __ fliegen nicht von allein da rein.


----------

